# Help with a virus! Please!



## Hippy (Oct 23, 2013)

Okay, so I think I have a couple viruses on my computer D: And I am really dumb with computers. My Antivirus says that I have four infected files on my computer, how do I fix that? D: My dad is super smart with computers, but I am technically grounded from the computer, so I can't ask him. I have no idea how this happened, the error thing just started showing up a few minutes ago.

WAIT! Now it has 11 files on there! D: All but a few of them say that they are "Cleaned by deletion", and the ones that don't say that are "quarantined"... Is it fixed? D: Now there are four more, and it says that they are "pending analysis"! How can I fix this?



Spoiler:  Screenshot of the evilness












Please help, I don't want my computer to break, and I don't want my dad to murder me for getting viruses.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 23, 2013)

Have you downloaded anything recently?


----------



## Hippy (Oct 23, 2013)

No, not at all. Not for a few months. Also, the little box thingie keeps popping up with new infected files, and then it fixes it, and then more infected files just pop back up on the box thingie! It is super annoying.


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm assuming you don't just have a program called Trojan for some reason?


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 23, 2013)

Qvalador said:


> I'm assuming you don't just have a program called Trojan for some reason?


I'm pretty sure trojan is the classification the anti-virus gave the virus, and none of the actual files are called that.


----------



## Hippy (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah, Murkrow is right XD I was looking into it, and the file that is all messed up is this folder I got when I downloaded Google Chrome, so when I tried to delete the folder (I don't use Chrome anymore anyways), it said that there is an "unexpected problem" with it or something XP


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 24, 2013)

Hmmm, well if you were trying to delete the folder that the infect files might be in, that most likely won't work if it's a Trojan or anything sophisticated like that (works on spyware sometimes, though, and at the very least, anything that just makes using a browser more annoying). What you should do is see if your anti-virus will be able to delete them on another pass. I see you use Symantec, which I have no experience with (I have used avast!, Comodo, and Kaspersky myself), but restart and run a full scan again to see if that clears it up.

If not, then the universal solution to Windows problems is to reinstall Windows.


----------



## Hippy (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh! Thank you! My friend fixed it for me, somehow XD Thank you! My computer is being nice now :)


----------

